# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Μερέντα διαίτης

## tolis93

πως να φτιαξουμε τη δικη μας σπιτικη μερεντα.γιατι οκ κακα τα ψεματα ολοι τη γουσταρουμε.οσοι τη δοκιμασαν μου παν να μην αρχισω παλι να τρωω γλυκα. μεχρι που τους ειπα "μα δεν ειναι μερεντα μωρε" και με κοιτουσαν καλα καλα.
υλικα
6-8 ζελατινες(σκετη πρωτεινη για να προλαβω μερικους μερικους ρευ...γκουχ γκουχ :01. Mr. Green: )
50 γρ κακαο
40-50 μλ νερο βρασμενο
8 ζαχαρινες
1 μικρο βαζακι
βραζουμε το νερο. βαζουμε το κακαο στο βαζακι με τις ζαχαρινες κ τις ζελατινες.ριχνουμε λιγο νερο και αναμειγνιουμε.αν δεν ανακατευεται ευκολα βαζουμε κ αλλο νερο.το μειγμα πρεπει να γινει κατι μεταξυ πειχτου και αραιου.ανακατευουμε μεχρι να λιωσουν οι ζελατινες και μετα το βαζουμε στο ψυγειο.μη ψαρωνετε που στην αρχη ειναι αραιουτσικο και θυμιζει πιο πολυ σιροπι παρα μερεντα.στο ψυγειο οι ζελατινες παγωνουν και εχουν αναμειχθει με το μιγμα και εκει ειναι που γινεται το "πιξιμο" μπορειτε να βαλετε και λιγο γαλα.εγω βαζω σογιας βγαινει πολυ ωραιο.
με παρομοιο τροπο φτιαχνεται και μαρμελαδα.απλα κοβουμε το φρουτο κομματια η το χωνουμε στο μουλτι και το βραζουμε μαζι με τις ζελατινες τις ζαχαρινες και νερο που ισα να σκεπαζει το φρουτο.σε μικρο κατσαρολακι.

καλα χειμωνατικα πρωινα
θερμιδες ανα κουταλια σουπας στη "μερεντα" καπου στις 10-12. 2 γρ πρωτεινη 0,5 γρ υδατανθρακα 0,1 με 0,2 γρ λιπαρα.βεβαια εξαρταται και ποσο νερο θα μπει μεσα.παντως μη φοβηθητε να το κανετε λιγο αραιο.ξανα επισυμαινω.πιζει

----------


## AntwnhsSs

ορεο ακουγετα, να σε ρωτησω μπορουμε να βαλουμε και κανενα σκουπακι προτεινη σοκολατας?

----------


## tolis93

> ορεο ακουγετα, να σε ρωτησω μπορουμε να βαλουμε και κανενα σκουπακι προτεινη σοκολατας?


αν μπορεις?και το ρωτας? αν εχεις σοκολατα μαστ ειναι αυτα!!!

----------


## AntwnhsSs

:01. ROFL:  τρελα πρεπει να ειναι θα την δοκιμασω

----------


## rey1989

θα δοκιμάσω και εγώ να το φτιάξω για να βάζω 1κουταλιά στο πιτάκι μου το Σαββάτο ή την Κυριακή (ναι , τότε που τρώω μοσχάρι και το θεωρώ τσιτ στο κολλημένο μυαλό μου λολ !). :01. ROFL:

----------


## tolis93

> θα δοκιμάσω και εγώ να το φτιάξω για να βάζω 1κουταλιά στο πιτάκι μου το Σαββάτο ή την Κυριακή (ναι , τότε που τρώω μοσχάρι και το θεωρώ τσιτ στο κολλημένο μυαλό μου λολ !).


ρει αν το μοσχαρι ειναι τσιτ εγω ειμαι ο κατλερ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jannous44

φιλε η ζελιατινη που λες ειναι το υγρο που μενει οταν μαγειρευεις κρεας... οταν πηγη δηλαδη γινετε σαν ζελε.. αυτο δεν ειναι μες το λιπος? :02. Affraid:  :02. Affraid:

----------


## Chris92

βασικα αυτο εννοει ο φιλος :01. Mr. Green:  http://www.jotis.gr/products_details.asp?p=3&id=26

----------


## jannous44

> π
> ανακατευουμε μεχρι να λιωσουν οι ζελατινες


ειδες τι γραφει εδω?? δεν ενοει μαλλον σκονη αλλιως γιατι να πει μεχρι να λιωσουν..  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Chris92

ειναι σε φυλλα η ζελατινη, τα οποια λιωνουν σε βραστο νερο

----------


## jannous44

> ειναι σε φυλλα η ζελατινη, τα οποια λιωνουν σε βραστο νερο


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

η ζελατινη ειναι σα πλαστικο ενα πραμα τη βαζεις στο νερο να λιωσει κ εχει μονο πρωτεινες 28 γρ στα 100 νμζω

----------


## rey1989

πήγα σε ενα super market της γειτονιάς μου και δεν είχε :/
θα πάω σε κανένα μεγάλο να κοιτάξω.. τι μάρκες παίζουν ?

----------


## tolis93

> πήγα σε ενα super market της γειτονιάς μου και δεν είχε :/
> θα πάω σε κανένα μεγάλο να κοιτάξω.. τι μάρκες παίζουν ?


ουτε π εχω κοιταξει κ ποτε.παντως μη κανετε τη πατατα να παρετε κατι ζελατινες π εχουν 3 κ 3μισι ευρω γιατι ειναι για κατι αλλο κ ειναι τιγκα στο λιπος.αυτες π λεω ειναι μονο πρωτεινη κ οι 12 εχουν 1,20.απλη ζελατινη δλδ

----------


## xristosgaz

tolis πες μας λιγο απο που παιρνεις ζελατινες γιατι δεν βρισκω

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Stella σου βγαινει στοκος;;;Βαζε νερο η γαλα και ξανα στο ψυγειο μεχρι να βγει κανονικο...εγω 5-6 φορες το εκανα μεχρι να γινει ντανετ xD...
Marpi...ερεθιζονται οι γευστικοι μου καλυκες βραδιατυκο xD

----------


## tolis93

> εγω θα σε παραδεχτω παντως αμα μασ βρεισ ντιπ καραμελασ στα ιδια "κυβικα"!!


τι κερδιζω?πες ποσες θερμιδες κ σε τι ποσοτητα κ πες μ τι κερδιζω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> νταξει οκ ειμαι η μονη αχρηστη..... ποια ντανετενια υφη ρε παιδια??????????????? μονο εμενα δν θα μου βγει ποτε μ φαινεται


με λιγοτερες ζελατινες( πχ 1-2 λιγοτερες ) κ με παραπανω νερο βγαινει κρεμουλα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

> Oντος σωστα...
> Αυτο με το γαλα το χω κι εγω απορια...λογικα οσο ειναι και η ημερομηνια ληξης του γαλακτος;;Μου απομενουν 3-4 μερες δηλαδή


εγώ βάζω στην πρωινή αυτοσχέδια μερέντα μου γάλα που έχει λήξει εδω και 10 μέρες (σήμερα το πρόσεξα) και δεν έπαθα τίποτα.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Aυτά ειναι οκ!...Ευχαριστώ!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## eli_din3

> εγώ βάζω στην πρωινή αυτοσχέδια μερέντα μου γάλα που έχει λήξει εδω και 10 μέρες (σήμερα το πρόσεξα) και δεν έπαθα τίποτα.


ahahahahhahahahaha nice

----------


## marpi

> τι κερδιζω?πες ποσες θερμιδες κ σε τι ποσοτητα κ πες μ τι κερδιζω


με οσεσ λιγοτερεσ! στα κυβικα τησ μερεντασ σ! 
αχχχ ατιμη κοινωνια ολα για το κερδοσ!!χαχα!!καντην πρωτα κ βλεπουμε!

----------


## tolis93

> με οσεσ λιγοτερεσ! στα κυβικα τησ μερεντασ σ! 
> αχχχ ατιμη κοινωνια ολα για το κερδοσ!!χαχα!!καντην πρωτα κ βλεπουμε!


γραφε τοτε.... 2 κ σουπας μελι.
40 μλ γαλα
2 φακελακια απο το σιροπι καραμελε γιωτης χωρις ζαχαρη( η κ 1 σ αρκει)
2 ζελατινες
30 μλ καυτο νερο
βραζεις το γαλα. βραζεις το νερο. τα αναμιγνιεις κ ριχνεις μεσα τις ζελατινες. βαζεις το μελι κ συνεχιζεις το ανακατεμα. προσθετεις τα 2 φακελακια απο το σιροπακι κ αναμυγνιεις. αν θελεις βαζεις κ λιγη ζαχαρινη για το εξτρα κ μονο.
1 ωρα στο ψυγειο κ εισαι ετοιμη

σ βγαζει χοντρικα ενα μικρο βαζακι μερεντας κ ολο εχει 150-160 θερμιδες. αν θες βαλε 1 κουταλια μελι κ παραπανω ζαχαρινη για λιγοτερες θερμιδες.μετα παμε στις 120.... κ επειδη εισαι εσυ.την αγαπη σ κ μ φτανει.ολα για το κερδος.απαπαπαπα!!!

----------


## jannous44

τολη. χωρις ζελατινες πως μπορει να γινει η δουλεια για την μερεντα?

εχω διαθεσημα. γαλα-κακαο-whey-νερο- ζαχαρη-μελι-βρωμη :01. Razz: 

αν δεν γινετε τι καλο μπορω να με αυτα? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> τολη. χωρις ζελατινες πως μπορει να γινει η δουλεια για την μερεντα?
> 
> εχω διαθεσημα. γαλα-κακαο-whey-νερο- ζαχαρη-μελι-βρωμη
> 
> αν δεν γινετε τι καλο μπορω να με αυτα?


βαλε παραπανω  κακαο αναγκαστικα σε συνδιασμο με πρωτεινη.δλδ βαλε ξερω γω 50 γρ κακαο κ 2 σκουπ γουει κ λιγο λιγοτερο νερακι.δε θα πηξει κ τρελα αλλα οκ. κ βαλε μονο γαλα 50-60 μλ καπου εκει.ανακατεψε κ αν δεις οτι θελει κ αλλο παλι λιγο γαλα.αν εχεις φραπεδιερα δε ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη γιατο το χτυπαει οσο δε παει.απλα δε σ βγαζει τοση ποσοτητα σιγουρα.αλλα κ τι εγινε.χαλαλι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> γραφε τοτε.... 2 κ σουπας μελι.
> 40 μλ γαλα
> *2 φακελακια απο το σιροπι καραμελε γιωτης χωρις ζαχαρη( η κ 1 σ αρκει)*
> 2 ζελατινες
> 30 μλ καυτο νερο
> βραζεις το γαλα. βραζεις το νερο. τα αναμιγνιεις κ ριχνεις μεσα τις ζελατινες. βαζεις το μελι κ συνεχιζεις το ανακατεμα. προσθετεις τα 2 φακελακια απο το σιροπακι κ αναμυγνιεις. αν θελεις βαζεις κ λιγη ζαχαρινη για το εξτρα κ μονο.
> 1 ωρα στο ψυγειο κ εισαι ετοιμη
> 
> σ βγαζει χοντρικα ενα μικρο βαζακι μερεντας κ ολο εχει 150-160 θερμιδες. αν θες βαλε 1 κουταλια μελι κ παραπανω ζαχαρινη για λιγοτερες θερμιδες.μετα παμε στις 120.... κ επειδη εισαι εσυ.την αγαπη σ κ μ φτανει.ολα για το κερδος.απαπαπαπα!!!


Τι ειναι αυτο πως το βρισκω;

----------


## tolis93

> Τι ειναι αυτο πως το βρισκω;


αγοραζεις 1-2 πακετακια με το αντιστοιχο γλυκο απο το σουπερ μαρκετ. η 1 κ σουπας παει για το μελι

και κατι ακυρο.πηγα λιντλ κ βρηκα μαρμελαδα με 100 θερμιδες στα 100 γρ.οι αλλες εχουν 160-220 κ βλεπουμε.μονο με φρουκτοζη φρουτου.και οντως δν ειναι οσο γλυκιες ειναι οι συνηθησμενες

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ειναι αυτο το ανθος αραβωσιτου;Στοσουπερ μαρκετ με τι ονομα θα το βρω; Σηροπι καμελα σε σκονη;

----------


## tolis93

> Ειναι αυτο το ανθος αραβωσιτου;Στοσουπερ μαρκετ με τι ονομα θα το βρω; Σηροπι καμελα σε σκονη;


ρε συ τι δε καταλαβες? παιρνεις το γλυκο κρεμα καραμελε χωρις ζαχαρη. εχει 2 φακελακια εσυ κρατας αυτο π εχει το σιροπι μεσα. και εκανα κ παραλλαγη με ανθρος αραβοσιτου καραμελα.αλλα κ παλι ουτε τοσο καλο βγηκε κ το ρημαδι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη ειναι

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Δεν το ξερω καν..πρωτη φορα το ακουω γι αυτο  :01. Razz: ...Θα το κοιταξω οταν παω  :01. Razz:

----------


## marpi

> γραφε τοτε.... 2 κ σουπας μελι.
> 40 μλ γαλα
> 2 φακελακια απο το σιροπι καραμελε γιωτης χωρις ζαχαρη( η κ 1 σ αρκει)
> 2 ζελατινες
> 30 μλ καυτο νερο
> βραζεις το γαλα. βραζεις το νερο. τα αναμιγνιεις κ ριχνεις μεσα τις ζελατινες. βαζεις το μελι κ συνεχιζεις το ανακατεμα. προσθετεις τα 2 φακελακια απο το σιροπακι κ αναμυγνιεις. αν θελεις βαζεις κ λιγη ζαχαρινη για το εξτρα κ μονο.
> 1 ωρα στο ψυγειο κ εισαι ετοιμη
> 
> σ βγαζει χοντρικα ενα μικρο βαζακι μερεντας κ ολο εχει 150-160 θερμιδες. αν θες βαλε 1 κουταλια μελι κ παραπανω ζαχαρινη για λιγοτερες θερμιδες.μετα παμε στις 120.... κ επειδη εισαι εσυ.την αγαπη σ κ μ φτανει.ολα για το κερδος.απαπαπαπα!!!


καλη η ιδεα σ!μπραβο!!
αλλα εχω φει φρικουλο γτ μ τελιωνουν οι μους απο λινεσσα!!κ τρωω καθε βραδυ 2 απο αυτεσ!!!θελω μια εναλακτικη τησ μουσ σε αυτα τα πλαισια κ αντε ανεξαρτητου γευσησ!!θελω να φτιαξω παρομοιο μιγμα αλλα δυσκολο!!

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Τι ειναι το μους απο λινεσσα;Που το βρισκω και ποσες ερμιδες εχει;  :02. Shock:  :01. Razz:

----------


## marpi

> Τι ειναι το μους απο λινεσσα;Που το βρισκω και ποσες ερμιδες εχει;


μικρε ηρεμησε!!!τα ειπαμε νομιζω!δεν ειναι μονο το φαι στην ζωη μασ!

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ναι εννοειτε,οσο περναει ο καιρος τοσο περισσοτερο το συνηθιζω και το συνειδιτοποιω  :01. Razz: ...Aπλως αν ειναι και μπορω να τρωω το γλυκακι μου και να ειμαι και εντος θερμιδων γιατι οχι;...Μαλλον ο τροπος που το γραψα φανηκε σαν να το πα μανιασμενα xD..

----------


## marpi

> Ναι εννοειτε,οσο περναει ο καιρος τοσο περισσοτερο το συνηθιζω και το συνειδιτοποιω ...Aπλως αν ειναι και μπορω να τρωω το γλυκακι μου και να ειμαι και εντος θερμιδων γιατι οχι;...Μαλλον ο τροπος που το γραψα φανηκε σαν να το πα μανιασμενα xD..


δυστυχωσ ειναι κατι πυ φερνει το λιντλ μονο συγκεκριμνεσ φορεσ κ τωρα δν εχει..

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Aαα...ξερω 2 lidl εδω κοντα..αμα τυχει καμια μερα θα περασω να κοιταξω  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

το εχουμε ξεσκισει με τα οφ η μ φενεται?αμαν με τη μανια με τα γλυκα ρ παιδια.παρτε ζελε χωρις ζαχαρη βαλτε κ κανα γιαουρτι απο πανω κ καμια μπανανα κ χαρειτε το.στη τελικη αν θελετε ττοοοοοοοοσο πολυ γλυκο κοψτε απο αλλου κανα 2-3 φορες τη βδομαδα κ βαλτε κανα γλυκο.εγω 2000-2200 παιρνω καθε μερα και μια χαρα τα βαζω ολα μεσα καθημερινα....

----------


## alaniaris_g7

> το εχουμε ξεσκισει με τα οφ η μ φενεται?αμαν με τη μανια με τα γλυκα ρ παιδια.παρτε ζελε χωρις ζαχαρη βαλτε κ κανα γιαουρτι απο πανω κ καμια μπανανα κ χαρειτε το.στη τελικη αν θελετε ττοοοοοοοοσο πολυ γλυκο κοψτε απο αλλου κανα 2-3 φορες τη βδομαδα κ βαλτε κανα γλυκο.εγω 2000-2200 παιρνω καθε μερα και μια χαρα τα βαζω ολα μεσα καθημερινα....


χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα
έγραψες Τόλαρε!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jannous44

λοιπον εγω σε ενα βαζακι εβαλα 50γ κακαο λιγο νερο καυτο αρχισα να ανακατευω.. εβαλα και 20γ ζαχαρη κ λιγο ακομα νερο ανακατευσα και βγηκε κατι αναμεσα σε πικτο και υγρο. γευση εχει ιδια με κουβερτουρα... ωραιο βγηκε..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marpi

> το εχουμε ξεσκισει με τα οφ η μ φενεται?αμαν με τη μανια με τα γλυκα ρ παιδια.παρτε ζελε χωρις ζαχαρη βαλτε κ κανα γιαουρτι απο πανω κ καμια μπανανα κ χαρειτε το.στη τελικη αν θελετε ττοοοοοοοοσο πολυ γλυκο κοψτε απο αλλου κανα 2-3 φορες τη βδομαδα κ βαλτε κανα γλυκο.εγω 2000-2200 παιρνω καθε μερα και μια χαρα τα βαζω ολα μεσα καθημερινα....


αχαχα!!εχεισ δικιο!!το κακο ειναι οτι ¨καποιοι¨ αν φανε γλυκο μετα στην συνεχεια δεν εχουν οριο! (γα..το παντως το ζελε ανανασ!)

----------


## alaniaris_g7

Δηλαδή εγώ είμαι από τους τυχερούς που τα γλυκά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου..... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Δηλαδή εγώ είμαι από τους τυχερούς που τα γλυκά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου.....


ετσι πιστευω.θεμα συνηθειας ειναι μωρε.πριν τις γιορτες δν ειχα φαει γλυκο απο το καλοκαιρι κ πλ απλα δε μ ελειπε.σιγα....

----------


## marpi

> Δηλαδή εγώ είμαι από τους τυχερούς που τα γλυκά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου.....


δεν ειναι νορμαλ αυτο!!αποκλειεται να μην σ αρεσει καποιο!αν κ μενα με πιανουν περιοδοι τετοιοι..

----------


## alaniaris_g7

> δεν ειναι νορμαλ αυτο!!αποκλειεται να μην σ αρεσει καποιο!αν κ μενα με πιανουν περιοδοι τετοιοι..


Κι όμως δεν τρώω γλυκά γενικά!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Μόνο αν με πιάσουν υπογλυκαιμίες θα φάω το πολύ ένα..... :02. Shock:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Και εγω θεμα συνηθειας ειναι πιστευω....απο μικρος ετρωγα ΠΟΛΛΑ γλυκα και τωρα εχω συνηθησει και γι αυτο δυσκολευομαι τοσο,αν και σιγα σιγα αρχιζω νομιζω να απεξαρτητοποιουμε.Αν δε τα εχω και μπροστα μου...
Κατι Χριστύγεννα και Πασχατα ομως μου ειναι απιστευτα δυσκολο γιατι ειναι στη μεση του σαλονιου,τρωνε ολοι,και με παροτρυνουν και εμενα!...Πρεπει να το παρεις αποφαση οτι δεν πρεπει να φας για μην φας!...

Τολη...παιρνεις 2000-2200 για να χωρας μεσα και τα γλυκα η τοσο ειναι το bmr και απλα προσθατεις και τα γλυκα;Εγω εχω bmr 3200 και εχω μειωσει στις 2700 για γραμμωση,αλλα κραταω και ψιλα την πρωτεϊνη για να παιρνω και μυικη μαζα οσο ειναι...βασικα εχω βολευτει τωρα..κανω τσιτ κυριακη η σαββατο το πρωι,και μετα την υπολοιπη μερα προσπαθω ναμειωσω τους υδατανθρακες και να παρω σωστα την πρωτεϊνη για να μην ξεπερνω κατα πολυ το οριο της ημερας...τρωω το πρωι πολυ και μετα κανω 3 περιπου γευματα με πρωτεϊνη και ελαχιστα λιπη και υδατ για να ειμαι στο οριο δηλαδη.

----------


## leftis

Το δοκίμασα αλλά πικρίζει... 'Εβαλα μέσα 11 σακχαρινες (nacreen Κάπως έτσι) και πικρίζει. Βέβαια δεν έχει πίξει ακόμα το δοκίμασα όταν ήταν αραιό. Θα δούμε σε κανά 2ωρο.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Εγώ δεν ξερω ποσες κουταλιτσες εβαλα...εβαλα 10 γρ...μου βγηκε μεγάααλη ποσοτητα γιατι η ζαχαρινη ειναι πολυ ελαφρια!Εμενα μια χαρα γλυκια ειναι!

----------


## leftis

> Εγώ δεν ξερω ποσες κουταλιτσες εβαλα...εβαλα 10 γρ...μου βγηκε μεγάααλη ποσοτητα γιατι η ζαχαρινη ειναι πολυ ελαφρια!Εμενα μια χαρα γλυκια ειναι!


Δεν μιλάω για κουταλιές. Μιλάω για "κουτάκια" ζάχαρης. Ταμπλέτες να στο πω αλλιώς. Έχει μέσα 100 και έβαλα 10. Η μία λέει ισοδυναμεί με 5γρ ζάχαρη

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ααα εγω ζαχαρινη χυμα σε ενα κουτι... 366 θερμιδες στα 100 γρ δεν λεει και σενα;

----------


## tolis93

leftis δοκιαμσε να βαλεις κ λιγο γαλα ακομα και παραπανω ζαχαρινες.τα κυβακια δε διαλυονται ευκολα αυτο φταιει κυριως. και θα παρακαλεσω για 100η φορα stay on topic please (μιλαω για κατι ακυρα π διαβασα παραπανω)

----------


## leftis

Η αλήθεια είναι πως αφού έπηξε έφυγε η πολύ πικρίλα. Παρ'όλα αυτά δεν θυμίζει σε τίποτα μερέντα. Είναι απλά ένα υποκατάστατο σοκολάτας. Όποτε έχω λιγούρες αντί να φάω καμιά σοκολάτα τρώω 2 κουταλιές από αυτό και είμαι πένα.

----------


## Roid Rage

Λοιπον, την εκανα και γω τη συνταγη, αλλα επειδη ειμαι πολυ της σοκολατας ηξερα οτι θα ειναι απλως ενα υποκαταστατο. Οι αναλογιες περιπου που εβαλα ηταν 100γρ κακαο (ΝΟW), 6 ζελατινες (οχι Γιωτης, τις αλλες), περ. 50mL γαλα, 150 mL νερο και πολλα γλυκαντικα. Απο πηξιμο πηγε καλα, βγηκε λιγο πιο αραιο απ`το κανονικο, αλλα καλυτερα λιγο πιο αραιο παρα πιο πιχτο, ωραια υφη. Απο γευση βγηκε καπως πικρη, η γευση του κακαου της NOW ειναι σχετικα πικρη, αλλα θελει πολλα γλυκαντικα για να σπασει. Εβαλα διαφορα γλυκαντικα, αρκετα θα ελεγα, αλλα θελει ακομα περισσοτερα.
Εχω στο μυαλο μερικα πραματακια που νομιζω θα την κανουν πολυ καλυτερη. Θα βαλω κακαο VanHouten που δεν ειναι πικρο σε γευση, coconut oil που μαρεσει πολυ η γευση, περισσοτερα γλυκαντικα και ισως μισο φακελακι κρεμα στιγμης σοκολατα. 
Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται στο carrefour εχει stevia, σε tabs στυλ ζαχαρινες.

----------


## kazabubu

Λοιπον 350ml νερο συνολο.
Πρωτα τα 200 ml νερο ζεστο στο μπολακι και πεταμε μεσα 3 ζελατινες οχι Γιωτης αλλα τις αλλες και 20 γρ κουβερτουρα και ανακατευουμε για να λιωσουν μαζι με 2 κουταλιες της σουπας natreen.
2 κουταλιες κακαο Παυλιδης.
2 scoop πρωτεινη σοκολατα.
15-20 γραμμαρια κουβερτουρα σε μικρα κομματακια τα οποια λιωνουμε την ωρα που λιωνουν και οι ζελατινες στο ζεστο νερο.
Μετα ριχνουμε αλλα 150ml νερο βρυσης

Aπο θερμιδες παιδια δε ξερω αλλα απο γευση τα ΣΠΑΕΙ....

----------


## vaggan

η τρωω αυτο που θελω (κανονικη μερεντα)η τιποτα τα υποκαταστατα δεν μου αρεσουν πουθενα

----------


## kazabubu

> η τρωω αυτο που θελω (κανονικη μερεντα)η τιποτα τα υποκαταστατα δεν μου αρεσουν πουθενα


Πολυ σωστο κι αυτο αλλα εδω μιλαμε οτι θα φας ποσοτητα η οποια θα φερνει κατα πολυ σε πουτιγκα σοκολατας χωρις μετα να εχεις τυψεις η να στερηθεις κατι αλλο απο την διατροφη σου *(αν προσεχεις αρκετα) την διατροφη σου.
Πραγματικα με το συγκεκριμενο κολπο στο οποιο κανουν ολη την δουλεια οι ζελατινες ξεγελιεσαι και τρως γλυκο χωρις πολλες θερμιδες αλλα με γλυκαντικα πραγμα το οποιο θελει και μια ρεγουλα γιατι και τα γλυκαντικα δεν ειναι και τελειως αθωα.
Αυτα..τα ολιγα.
Αμα δε βαριεσαι δοκιμασε να κανεις ενα δικο σου συνδιασμο.
Τις πρωτες φορες μπορει να σου τη σπασει αλλα αν δεν το βαλεις κατω θα μπορεις να τρως μεσα στην εβδομαδα σου λιγα γλυκα παραπανω...

----------


## vaggan

ισως να το δοκιμασω τωρα που ξεκιναω διαιτα για να παρω κεκτημενη ταχυτητα μην παω δηλαδη απο το πολυ στο τιποτα :02. Welcome:

----------


## Ikos

Στα υλικα της συνταγης δε χρειαζεται να προστεθει πχ. ψιλοτριμμενο φουντουκι ή τιποτα αλλο ωστε να αποκτησει μια φουντουκενια γευση οπως η Μερεντα και η Nutella? Aλλιως ειναι ενα chcolate spread (δε το υποβιβαζω,καθε προσπαθεια θετικη).

Η γευση μερεντας ειναι τοσο top που θελει πολη δουλεια για να τη φτασει καποιος  :01. Smile:

----------


## eli_din3

> Στα υλικα της συνταγης δε χρειαζεται να προστεθει πχ. ψιλοτριμμενο φουντουκι ή τιποτα αλλο ωστε να αποκτησει μια φουντουκενια γευση οπως η Μερεντα και η Nutella? Aλλιως ειναι ενα chcolate spread (δε το υποβιβαζω,καθε προσπαθεια θετικη).
> 
> Η γευση μερεντας ειναι τοσο top που θελει πολη δουλεια για να τη φτασει καποιος


και εγω το χα σκεφτει..απλα το τριμα θα μεινει κατω στον πατο....αρωμα φουντουκιου ισως?? υπαρχει??

----------


## tolis93

> και εγω το χα σκεφτει..απλα το τριμα θα μεινει κατω στον πατο....αρωμα φουντουκιου ισως?? υπαρχει??


αν θελετε κατι τετοιο πρεπει να κανετε τρελες μαγκιες με καποια συγκεκριμενα κολπακια π τα μελεταω βεβαια ακομα.

ενα θα πω. πρεπει να αφερεσετε τα λιπαρα των φουντουκιων κ να τα προσθεσετε στο μειγμα.βεβαια μετα φτανει στο θεο απο θερμιδες και δε ξερω αν αξιζει....παντως ενας τροπος αν ενδιαφερεστε ειναι ο εξης

φουντουκια σε ενα δυχτακι κ πανω απο ενα πιρεξακι μικρο και στο φουρνο στους 220 για 15-20 λεπτα.δλδ τα βαζετε απο πανω να μην ακουμπανε.ετσι τα λιπαρα "λιωνουν" και πεφτουν στο πυρεξακι.μετα με το κουταλακι π λενε :01. Mr. Green: 
αν θελετε να βαλετε φουντουκια μεσα πολυ απλα το αφηνετε το μειγμα λιγο στο ψυγειο κ τα βαζετε μεταμ εσα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eli_din3

> αν θελετε κατι τετοιο πρεπει να κανετε τρελες μαγκιες με καποια συγκεκριμενα κολπακια π τα μελεταω βεβαια ακομα.
> 
> ενα θα πω. πρεπει να αφερεσετε τα λιπαρα των φουντουκιων κ να τα προσθεσετε στο μειγμα.βεβαια μετα φτανει στο θεο απο θερμιδες και δε ξερω αν αξιζει....παντως ενας τροπος αν ενδιαφερεστε ειναι ο εξης
> 
> φουντουκια σε ενα δυχτακι κ πανω απο ενα πιρεξακι μικρο και στο φουρνο στους 220 για 15-20 λεπτα.δλδ τα βαζετε απο πανω να μην ακουμπανε.ετσι τα λιπαρα "λιωνουν" και πεφτουν στο πυρεξακι.μετα με το κουταλακι π λενε
> αν θελετε να βαλετε φουντουκια μεσα πολυ απλα το αφηνετε το μειγμα λιγο στο ψυγειο κ τα βαζετε μεταμ εσα


που τα μελεταω ακομα λεει...αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα...ο τολης ο τρελος επιστημονας....καθαρισε τα messages σου..λεει οτι εχεις γεμισει και δεν μπορουμε να σου στειλουμε.. πως θα επικοινωνησουμε με τον σεφ????  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> που τα μελεταω ακομα λεει...αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα...ο τολης ο τρελος επιστημονας....καθαρισε τα messages σου..λεει οτι εχεις γεμισει και δεν μπορουμε να σου στειλουμε.. πως θα επικοινωνησουμε με τον σεφ????


εγω δε φουλαρω ποτε!παω να διαγραψω

----------


## Chris92

τολη κουφαθηκα  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  ο χριστος κ η μανα του πως σου ηρθε αυτη η πατεντα με τα φουντουκια?

----------


## tolis93

> τολη κουφαθηκα  ο χριστος κ η μανα του πως σου ηρθε αυτη η πατεντα με τα φουντουκια?


Ε κοιτα χημεια κ κουζινα αυτα σ κανουν . Κάτι εμαθα απο το σχολείο τελικά

----------


## reborn

μια και γραφετε για ζαχαρινη...εχει καμια διαφορα απο την φρουκτοζη?

----------


## Giannistzn

Η φρουκτοζη εχει αρκετες θερμιδες, ιδιες με της ζαχαρης.

Η ζαχαρινη ειναι γλυκαντικη ουσια με μηδενικες (ή ελαχιστες) θερμιδες, λιγο αμφιβολη βεβαια η ασφαλεια στη χρηση της γιατι εχουν ακουστει διαφορα.

Η βελτιστη επιλογη ειναι η stevia παλι εχει μηδενικες θερμιδες και ειναι γλυκαντικο φυσικης προελευσης.

----------


## reborn

> Η φρουκτοζη εχει αρκετες θερμιδες, ιδιες με της ζαχαρης.
> 
> Η ζαχαρινη ειναι γλυκαντικη ουσια με μηδενικες (ή ελαχιστες) θερμιδες, λιγο αμφιβολη βεβαια η ασφαλεια στη χρηση της γιατι εχουν ακουστει διαφορα.
> 
> Η βελτιστη επιλογη ειναι η stevia παλι εχει μηδενικες θερμιδες και ειναι γλυκαντικο φυσικης προελευσης.


 αγορασα την σιγκεκριμενη stevia  http://www.e-farmacy.gr/product_info...oducts_id=8460 αλλα μου εκανε εντιπωση γιατι γραφει απο πισω οτι το καθε φακελακι (0.5gr) εχει 2 θερμιδες....

----------


## tolis93

> αγορασα την σιγκεκριμενη stevia  http://www.e-farmacy.gr/product_info...oducts_id=8460 αλλα μου εκανε εντιπωση γιατι γραφει απο πισω οτι το καθε φακελακι (0.5gr) εχει 2 θερμιδες....


ειναι μπλεντ στεβια με μαλτοζη κ κατι ακομα.αλλα για τη μερεντα αυτη πιστεψε με κανει απιστευα καλα η σκονη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Λοιπόν το δοκίμασα μόλις κι εγώ..

85γρ κακάο Παυλίδης
1 κομμάτι μαύρη σοκολάτα 81% κακάο (15γρ)
6 ζελατίνες Γιώτης (10γρ)
70μλ γάλα 2%
200γρ νερό
20 ζαχαρίνες του Lidl

Βγήκε 375γρ μερέντα

Συνολικά: 
Θερμίδες 415
Πρωτείνη 28,8
Υδατάνθρακας 17,6
Λιπαρά 24,5

Σκέφτηκα να βάλω και καναδυο σκουπ πρωτείνη, αλλά το άφησα για επόμενη φορά..

Μπήκε στο ψηγείο, άντε να δούμε πως θα γίνει.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Γευστικότατο και πολύ καλό στην υφή. Μπράβο μας Τόλη  :03. Clap:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Πω πω!!!!!!!Μας εκανες ζημια τωρα..  :03. Bowdown: 

Οι θερμιδες που γραφεις ειναι συνολικα στα 375γρ φιλε η ανα 100??

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Όλα τα υλικά έχουν τόσες, τα 375γρ μερέντας.  :03. Thumb up: 

Φίλε είναι επικίνδυνα καλή, νομίζω πως μέχρι αύριο θα την έχω τελειώσει.  :01. Mr. Green: 


Edit: Μακρος ανά 100γρ

Θερμίδες 111
Πρωτείνες 7,7
Υδατάνθρακες 4,7
Λιπαρά 6,5

----------


## tolis93

απλα θελει με μετρο.πραγμα απλα δυσκολο.παει τελεια και με γιαουρτακι παντως.καλα σε πιτακι δε το συζητω....

----------


## Eddie

Γι αυτο ακριβως το ηθελα..ψηνομαι να το δοκιμασω γιατι μου χει βγαλει την ψυχη αυτο το πιτακι.Το μελι το εκοψα γιατι εβαζα αστρονομικες ποσοτητες,πλεον βαζω μαρμελαδα σπιτικη η οποια εχει μεν πολλες θερμιδες αλλα τρωω λιγοτερο ενω με τη μερεντα πιστευω θα μαι κομπλε..και 100γρ να τρωω πχ παλι μια χαρα θα ειναι  :03. Clap:

----------


## tolis93

> Γι αυτο ακριβως το ηθελα..ψηνομαι να το δοκιμασω γιατι μου χει βγαλει την ψυχη αυτο το πιτακι.Το μελι το εκοψα γιατι εβαζα αστρονομικες ποσοτητες,πλεον βαζω μαρμελαδα σπιτικη η οποια εχει μεν πολλες θερμιδες αλλα τρωω λιγοτερο ενω με τη μερεντα πιστευω θα μαι κομπλε..και 100γρ να τρωω πχ παλι μια χαρα θα ειναι


πολυ καλο επισης ειναι να βαλετε και λιγο γιαουρτι μεσα.τη κανει πιο κρεμωδη.ετσι πιο μερεντα.( για πιτακι δοκιμασε να χτυπησεις γιαουρτι κακαο λιγο γαλα και καμια ζαχαρινη και να το ριξεις απο πανω.πολυ καλο :03. Thumb up: )

----------


## marvin

Οχι οτι θα μενει για πολυ καιρο η μερεντα  :01. Razz:  αλλα αν βαλεις γιαουρτι μειωνεις το χρονο ζωης της και περαν αυτου θα νερωνει ευκολα!! :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Οχι οτι θα μενει για πολυ καιρο η μερεντα  αλλα αν βαλεις γιαουρτι μειωνεις το χρονο ζωης της και περαν αυτου θα νερωνει ευκολα!!


το εχω δοκιμασει με στραγγιστο τοταλ και κρατησε πολυ καλα.μη πω οτι εγινε κ πιο πηχτο.τωρα για το ποσο θα κρατησει δεν εχω ιδεα γιατι στο 3μερο ειχε συγχωρεθει

----------


## marvin

:01. Wink:  Το φανταστηκα Τολη!!!Την εκανα και εγω πριν λιγο.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν θυμιζει μερεντα αλλα πικρη σοκολατα,Οχι οτι δεν ειναι καλη απλα το αναφερω!!!Να πω οτι εβαλα μεσα και ενα σκουπ πρωτεινη βανιλια αλλα χαθηκε η γευση της!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

> Το φανταστηκα Τολη!!!Την εκανα και εγω πριν λιγο.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν θυμιζει μερεντα αλλα πικρη σοκολατα,Οχι οτι δεν ειναι καλη απλα το αναφερω!!!Να πω οτι εβαλα μεσα και ενα σκουπ πρωτεινη βανιλια αλλα χαθηκε η γευση της!!


για να φερει σε μερεντα θελει λαδι απο φουντουκια και μια μιξη μιλκο χεμο και νεσκουικ.δε το εχω αναφερει γιατι απο θερμιδες ξεφευγε οποτε το πειραμα απετυχε.απλα αν εισαι chocolatocholic σου τη βγαζει τη καψα ευκολοτατα.και αν πεσει μεσα και αρκετη ζαχαρινουλα και λιγο σοκολατα σε ροφημα εκει ειναι που σου φευγει η καψα.

----------


## margarita02

Όσες φορές την είχα φτιάξει είχα ανακατέψει το κακάο με λίγο en' joy, λίγη βανίλια και κανέλα και σε κάποιες δόσεις αντί για όλες τις ζελατίνες και γάλα είχα ανακατέψει μία-δυο κουταλιές ζελέ γιώτης με ανανά. Μια χαρά είχε βγει αλλά χωρίς γάλα προσωπικά μου άρεσε περισσότερο γιατί ήταν πιο πικρή και πήγαινε πολύ με το άρωμα κανέλας.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Εγω την κάνω ως εξης και ειναι εξαιρετικη:

200γρ κακάο
8 φύλλα ζελατίνας
μισο φλυτζανι ζεστό νερό 
μισο κουτί ζαχαρίνη σκόνη ( το μεγάλο)
4 σκούπ πρωτεινη
2 βανίλιες
λίγο γάλα 0%.
και 3-4 κουτ σουπας CLA που είχα και ηθελα να το ξεφορτωθω.
 Προαιρετικά βαζεις και 1-2 κουτ σουπας βουτυρο με χαμηλά λιπαρα και Ω3 και εισαι  οκ  αν δε φας ολο το βαζάκι.

Το πολυ πολυ κανεις το πρωτο βαζάκι χωρις βουτυρο και αφού το τσακισεις σε 10-15 λεπτα :01. Mr. Green:  κανεις με βουτυρο το 2ο βαζάκι και τρως ανθρωπινα! :03. Bowdown: 

Το μυστικό ειναι να διαλύθουν καλά οι ζελατίνες για να μην κανει ζελεδάκια μεσα το μειγμα.

----------


## marvin

Ειπα και εγω να ριξω βανιλια -την ειχα ετοιμη δηλαδη -αλλα μιας και η πρωτεινη μου εχει εντονη γευση βανιλιας ειπα να μην..!!Σημερα το πρωι εβαλα μια ελαχιστη δοση πανω στο πιτακι μου μαζι με κανελα,μια χαρα γευση του εδωσε!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Οση και να εχει η πρωτεινη το κακάο ειναι διάολος τα καλύπτει ολα! ....εκτος απο την σκόνη που ειναι συμπυκνωμενη φουλ. Αυτη η μερεντα με εχει σωσει στη Κετο. Ξεκινάει η μερα ομορφα μαζι με ενα πιτάκι! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tolis93

> *Το μυστικό ειναι να διαλύθουν καλά οι ζελατίνες για να μην κανει ζελεδάκια μεσα το μειγμα*.


ακριβως αυτο. παντως παλι καλα βγηκε χρησιμη συνταγη ακομα και σε κετο.οι παραλλαγες ειναι απειρες δεν ειναι και χημικο πειραμα.αναλογα τις αναγκες του ο καθε ενας πιστευω τη κανει και παντα βγαινει σουπερ

----------


## margarita02

Παιδιά την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς με λίγο ταχίνι μέσα; Βασικά ήδα που ο ΠάνοςΒ παραπάνω χρησιμοποίησε και λίγο βούτηρο και αναρωτιέμαι αν κάποιος το έχει δοκιμάσει εναλλακτικά με ταχίνι. Θα το δοκίμαζα, αλλά τελευταία έχω σταματήσει τα πειράματα στην κουζίνα και όπως το φαντάζομαι μπορεί να μη βγαίνει και τόσο καλό. 

ΠάνοςΒ όταν λες μισό κουτί ζαχαρίνη εννοείς το βάζο με το natreen; Με τα γλυκαντικά έχω μια δυσκολία, δεν ξέρω και τι να επιλέξω,άλλα δεν μου κάθονται καλά στο στομάχι, άλλα μου αφήνουν μια επίγευση και κάποιες φορές δεν πρόσθετα παρά μόνο ότι περιείχε το ζελέ. Θεόπικρη γινόταν αλλά εντάξει. Τη δουλειά της την έκανε.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ναι το μεγαλο βαζο που ειναι 70γρ.
Μπορεις να βαλεις στεβια αν σου αρεσει η αηδια γευση της.

Ταχινι εχω βαλει και ειναι καλό. Απλα οτι και να βαλεις θα πρεπει να διαλυθει καλά.

----------


## ggeorge

παιδια επειδη εχουν γραφτει καμια 15αρια συνταγες... που εχουμε καταληξει; Ποια είναι η πιο πετυχημενη;

Αν μπορειτε ποσταρετε την ξανα. 
Σημερα το επιχειρω... !!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια επειδη εχουν γραφτει καμια 15αρια συνταγες... που εχουμε καταληξει; Ποια είναι η πιο πετυχημενη;
> 
> Αν μπορειτε ποσταρετε την ξανα. 
> Σημερα το επιχειρω... !!!


εξαρταται πως τη θες βασικα.εγω ειμαι στην αρχικη κ μ βγηκε η καλυτερη π εχω κανει. αλλοι γουσταρουν (και) παραπανω γαλα αλλοι παραπανω ζελατινες κ αλλοι παραπανω ζαχαρινη η λιγοτερη αντιστοιχα. νομιζω ο καθε ενας κανει κ ενα ριβιου για το πως τ βγηκε οποτε βλεπεις τα ριβιου κ αυτο π σ καθεται καλυτερα βαζεις συνταγη.4-5 παραλλαγες εχουν γινει παρολο π εχει τοσες σελιδες

----------


## ggeorge

ευχαριστω τόλη. Θα κανω την αρχικη και βλεπουμε... 
να΄σαι καλα

----------


## laptom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3sKkG_9jLQ

εγω βρηκα αυτη την συνταγη. εχει πολλες θερμιδες αλλα ειναι περα για περα υγεινή. εγω την δοκιμασα σε πιτακι βρωμης κ βγηκε πολυ γευστικη. πιστευω αξιζει τον κοπο.

----------


## tolis93

τιποτα ρομπ. λαπτ υπαρχουν απειρες εναλλακτικες.δεν ειμαι ο αινσταιν και βρηκα τη μαγικη φορμουλα απο μαθηματικους τυπους κτλπ. σιγουρα οι ζαχαρινη δεν ειναι και οτι πιο υγιεινο.εξαρταται απο τη διαχειρηση θερμιδων μετα καθαρα πιστευω και αν γινεται να γινει πιο υγιεινη και μας παιρνει απο θερμιδες δε το συζητω καν.εξαρταται και τη ποσοτητα π τρωει καποιος και το ποσο πολυ θελει σοκολατα κτλπ.υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που τα κοβουν ολα τα βρωμικα κτλπ μαχαιρι αλλα με τη σοκολατα εχουν εμμονη και τους παει πισω πολυ στους στοχους τους ειδκα σε γραμμωση. αυτους τους εξυπηρετει. υπαρχουν αλλοι π τους τη βαραει 1 το μηνα για σοκολατα.αυτοι πιστευω ακομα και κανονικη μερεντα να φανε η να φτιαξουν μια υγιεινη εκδοχη της μια χαρα θα ναι.αναλογα με τις αναγκες μας παντα. παντως ειδα τη παραλλαγη και μ αρεσε πολυ μπορω να πω

----------


## thetisd

Εαν δεν βάλω ζαχαρίνες θα πήξει?

----------


## lila_1

Ναι
Στη ζελατίνη οφείλεται το πήξιμο

----------


## Spiros1994

Μπραβο αδερφε γιατι εχω βαρεθει τις μαρμελαδες για πρωινο...  :03. Military All OK:

----------

